# HELP Lost my Air Flow Mixture screw



## MiamiBrute (Mar 1, 2011)

Hello Guys!!! I was messing around with the Carbs and I lost my air flow mixture screw. I called the dealer and they couldn't find it in the parts diagram. I also called PJ motorsports and they need to know my carb model to try to help me out. What can I do.....? Freaking out here ..lol :thinking:

Thanks for the Help


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

MiamiBrute said:


> Hello Guys!!! I was messing around with the Carbs and I lost my air flow mixture screw. I called the dealer and they couldn't find it in the parts diagram. I also called PJ motorsports and they need to know my carb model to try to help me out. What can I do.....? Freaking out here ..lol :thinking:
> 
> Thanks for the Help


For the 750, Tell PJ its a CVKR-34

Or part # 16014 http://www.cheapcycleparts.com/mode...te-force-750-4x4i-kvf750-c6f/assemblies/57476


----------



## MiamiBrute (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you kawierider. This is exactly what I needed the part number just ordered it will be riding soon :bigok:


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

MiamiBrute said:


> Thank you kawierider. This is exactly what I needed the part number just ordered it will be riding soon :bigok:


You did check the print for sure and that's the one you needed...right?


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Lol nmk, he will when he gets the part!


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

wyo58 said:


> Lol nmk, he will when he gets the part!


 
Lol...I hope that was the part he was talking about....and I hope he has a 750 cause I think the 650s a/fs are different.

Guys (_and gals_), its a good idea to list your machine in your signature cause sometimes we old farts can't remember what you have.:thinking: Take a second and do that at least...it helps a lot.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Agreed nmk I'll get mine done ASAP


----------

